# 300ex shock retrofit Q's



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ordered some shocks from a 2000 300EX (front/rear). Going to put them on my 2wd 99 300. 

First off what is required to fit them?

How much lift will they provide? I know they have a few adjustments on them...whats the lift spec's for each?

Lastly, how do I adjust them? Will I have to use a spring compressor then spin the adjustment collar, or can I just get on them with a pair of channel locks and twist away?


----------



## Duke70 (Aug 26, 2009)

They make a spring tool to do this with called a spanner wrench,,,shock spanner or shock wrench and they run from $7 to $20 bucks it makes life a whole lot easier an dosen't mess up your shocks

As far as what kind of lift your gonna get that I can't help you with


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Yeah. I have adjustable Coilovers on my truck, so I know ALL about those spanner wrenches...I actually fabbed one for the first set of coilovers I ever bought....Maybe I'll do the same with these.

Thanks.


----------



## ragginrancher2008 (Oct 25, 2009)

I want to say they give about 1.5 " of lift. They are a direct swap onto the 4x4 300s, not sure on the 2x4's so why don't you try it out??


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ordered the springs about a few days ago. they should be here within' the next week. I'll post pictures in my build thread.


----------

